#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Simple for you probably but hard for me

## BrandonDassow

=IF(B2<1,B2*25.4),IF(AND(B2>=1,(B2<100),B2*2.54),IF(AND(B2>=100,(B2<10000),B2*.0254),IF(B2>=10000),B2*.0000254)

Need to make a line that converts inches into other measurements but for whatever reason I am getting an error. 

B2 is the block that Inches goes into and depending on how many it it depends on what measurement it turns into millimeters centimeters meters kilometers but when I put this formula into my block it doesn't work so please if you are a guru let me know what I am doing wrong.

Thanks in advance for any and all help

----------


## shg

Welcome to the forum.

Please take a few minutes to read the forum rules, and then start a new thread with an appropriate title in one of the Excel question forums (this one is for Outlook).

Thanks.

----------

